# Well, We're Buying A Laredo Instead. Sorry! But Is There A Laredo Forum Anywhere?



## tazzy (Feb 5, 2008)

We finally made our decision. And it was the king-sized bed that lured us away from the Outback and over to the Keystone Laredo. But does anyone know of a board for Laredo owners?

I hope this is okay to ask on this forum but I figured you guys would know better than anyone!

I found one board but it has VERY old posts and very little activity. I know that so many types of RV's have boards dedicated just to them but I haven't found an active one for Laredos.

thanks and sorry I won't be joining the Outback family. I really loved the Outback Sydneys that we were considering. (And I admit, DH has a thing against white cabinets. Don't ask me why. I think they are beautiful!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't know of any Laredo boards....but why not stick around here?

We have plenty of SOB's (Some Other Brand







) memebers here.

We have a lot to offer and I'm sure you do too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't know of any Laredo boards....but why not stick around here?
> 
> We have plenty of SOB's (Some Other Brand
> 
> ...


Ditto!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There is at least one member here that has a Laredo fifth wheel..........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Don't know of any Laredo boards....but why not stick around here?
> 
> We have plenty of SOB's (Some Other Brand
> 
> ...


Ditto!!








[/quote]
x3


----------



## tazzy (Feb 5, 2008)

oh, thanks, everyone!! you guys always are so darn nice and welcoming!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Laredoers.com.... just doesn't have the ring that Outbackers does









Congrats on the new rig


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WHY LEAVE ???? * Stay here. We dont bite !!! Well at least i dont....


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Hey.......I'm an sob.......(that just doesn't sound right)







.

There are great people here so just stay and enjoy......


----------

